# Where is the 20 amp fuse for the fridge/freezer



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

2006 Fiat based Mohican SE fitted with a Thetford N150 Fridge/Freezer.

Following the online Thetford fault finding link, I am now trying to find the location of the 20amp fuse it states is in the fridge/freezer ciruit.

Can anyone please help on this one please ?


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Main habitation fuse box would be my first thought,you don't often get odd fuses dotted about.....Dave


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

the fuse for running the fridge on 12v while driving on my Apache is one of two fuses in a carrier at the side of the engine battery, the other one is the step auto retract on start up.


----------



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

tyreman1 said:


> Main habitation fuse box would be my first thought,you don't often get odd fuses dotted about.....Dave


Might be on a Burstner Dave, but not on an Autotrail, the signal wire goes via the step buzzer (which works ok) as mentioned later the feed to the fridge/freezer from the split relay goes via a 20 amp fuse which is adjacent to the battery.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The fuse should always be near to the source of the supply , so for 12v near the vehicle battery, 240v in the plug, if a 12v only fridge near the leisure batteries.


----------

